# Open Island: Come Visit (Mable sister, tulips, hyacinths, windflowers, all fruit)



## TastyBells (Mar 28, 2020)

Code is in my signature. If the code is there, its open!

No need to ask if you can come - I am afk! Just come on by.

Non time travel island. Northern Hemisphere.

Hot Item Log Bed sells for 7200. 30 Hardwood that it takes to make it sells for 1800. So 4x the bells for your materials. Enjoy!

Mabel is not here sorry its Sahara today.


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 28, 2020)

What A Party! So cool to come back to everyone running around. Just closed up! Hang out as long as you like if you are alreaady here.


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 29, 2020)

I just reopened! I'm gonna be AFK. Code in signature. Open as long as code is there unless a crash happened.


----------



## Marjet (Mar 29, 2020)

Coming over! Will leave a small gift at your house. c:


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for coming Marj! My friend is running around watching the place for me so he may pick it up! Have the best day!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 29, 2020)

i'd be interested in visiting !


----------



## Evadere (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you so much I now have all fruits!


----------



## id6016 (Mar 29, 2020)

someone is on their nook phone


----------



## NewHope (Mar 29, 2020)

I dropped some pansies by your house, do with as you please of course. I hadn’t seen any in the brief wandering I did


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for coming everyone! I was gone for 6 hours and the gate is STILL open! No clue how many came by - but awesome. I'll open again tomorrow morning.


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 30, 2020)

Just opened up again! Code in signature.

Sahara. Major remodels. All fruit but oranges available today. New give or take zone.

Hot Item Log Bed sells for 7200. 30 Hardwood that it takes to make it sells for 1800. So 4x the bells for your materials. Enjoy!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello ;u; I'm coming by to visit Mabel


----------



## Zadakine (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm joining now!


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 30, 2020)

On my way.


----------



## drakeotomy (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll bring you some pears!

Edit: Oh, looks like you're closed... Oh well :/ Some other time then.


----------



## Fudgybutt (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come to your town?


----------

